
Particletree - The Top 10 Questions Investors Asked Us - brett
http://particletree.com/notebook/the-top-10-questions-investors-asked-us/
======
staunch
_"Error establishing a database connection ... internal-
db.s2462.gridserver.com."_

I highly recommend avoiding Media Temple's "Grid Server" which is a
conceptually horrible idea and has been predictably plagued with issues.

Google was kind enough to provide a cached copy:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:particletree.com/notebook/the-
top-10-questions-investors-asked-us/>

